# Trailer ideas



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Any of you all have a utilty trailer, or have made one? I have one that I have to rebuild, and I am looking for ideas for the tailgate. 

I have had this trailer for about 12years. It was a popup camper at one time, and someone added a playwood floor, and wood sides. After years of hard use the floor just rotted out. So I stripped it to the frame, and am rebuilding it with a stronger toung, [old one snapped. With my 444 on it. THAT was a fun day!!!] and using 5/4 deck boards. Now, it never had a good tail gate setup. Two clips on top, that it would bounce out of on the road. It was a real PITA, becouse you had to tie it on. a thought I had was to make a lower hinge out of steel pipe. Weild a lenght on to the frame, and anouther to a peice of angle that will be on the tail gate. Maybe use a peice of rebar for a hinge pin. Put a bend in one side, and a pin in the other side so it can be removed. I also thought of a mod to that. Do two smaller hindes on the bottom, with two seprit rebar pins. Then on the sides of the gate do the same. That way, depending on what way I pull the pins, I can flip the down, to the left, to the right, or by just pulling 4 pins remove it all together. I am also planing on having the side pins, also work as a tailgate strut. Kinda like a pickup has. That way I can pull the side pins, tilt the tail gate down, than use to pins to hold the gate level with the floor, just like a pickup.

Anyone have any other ideas? Some of you that do a lot of fabing, am I missing something in my idea?


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I have built quite a few trailers over the years, There are quite a few ways to make a tailgate. If you want a ramp type that covers the entire back end, and folds up to enclose the back, use some expanded metal mesh, welded to a steel tube frame, and weld on some pieces of steel round tube or pipe in groups of three to form a hinge, and use a long 1/2" diam bolt or other round stock for the hinge pin. If need be the pin can be pulled and the tailgate removed. Or weld on two or three stubs of angle or channel on the back end, and have a hole in each so that a long rod can go from one side to the other. This forms a pivot point for a ramp. You can make two or more individual ramps that pivot on this long rod that are adjustable in spacing by simply sliding them to what positin you need n the long rod. A simple chain with a banjo hole will secure them or a tailgate in the up positon or any position inbetween full up and down.

Two pieces of tube attached so the ends of the tubes are just about touching and use a pin or bolt to drop in it, serves nice as a latch assembly to hold up a full width tailgate to the sides.

I would go with something other than a rebar, those ridges may wear and make removing the rebar pin harder further down the road or just start wearing what they go through in just a few areas instead of placing any wear along the entire width of the pivot points etc. 

Your idea on making it work in various ways is a good idea. Chain would be better to hold the tail gate level instead of pins as you can get more support with the chain on an angle instead of locking it with a pin back near the hinge line, and it will help keep it from bending or deforming in use.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks for the advice. I will keep those in mind when it is in my shop. With any luck I will get it home today.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, got the trailer home, and it is tucked away in the shop. Had to do a lot of cleaning first. My Ingersoll is torn apart in there also, and had to move that. 

I am heading out tonight to see what kind of steel I can dig up. I guess that will be the key to what I do. I need to at least get the deck done. I have to pick up the brushcutter for my N, and this is my only way to do it.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

What, you also dig up the materials then decide what you can do with what you have. Sounds just like my way of doing things. Makes no difference on what would be easiest, what matters to me, is whats already on hand and won't cost anything.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *What, you also dig up the materials then decide what you can do with what you have. Sounds just like my way of doing things. Makes no difference on what would be easiest, what matters to me, is whats already on hand and won't cost anything. *


Got that from my step dad. You can have all the good ideas in the world, but if you can't find/afford the stuff to do it, it aint worth nothing.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Here is a picture of what I have. I started rebuilding it abouth two years ago, then just got busy. I already fixed the toung, and gave it a A frame, and made it a bit longer. I also added some of the floor boards. Now I need to add some steel to the sides, so the floor goes around the wheels. Finish the flor, and sides, and tailgate. The sides will wait a bit, becouse I have to pick up that brushcutter. Just going to finish the deck for now. The rest will come later this winter.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Good starting point at least. You may want to use some POR 15 on any rust that you see. It is a rust cover/inhibitor that is super on rust. Just paint over and it will never come off. DO NOT GET IT ON YOUR SKIN. It will not come off. (I know from experience, I had to wait for the oil in my skin to break down the paint and peel it off, about a week.)


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *Good starting point at least. You may want to use some POR 15 on any rust that you see. It is a rust cover/inhibitor that is super on rust. Just paint over and it will never come off. DO NOT GET IT ON YOUR SKIN. It will not come off. (I know from experience, I had to wait for the oil in my skin to break down the paint and peel it off, about a week.) *



OH YA. used it on the cars. It's AWSOME stuff. Got it in my hair, had to cut it out.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Any of you all have a utilty trailer, or have made one? I have one that I have to rebuild, and I am looking for ideas for the tailgate. *


Paul,
I'm off tomorrow and I'll get you some pics (weather permiting) of the ramps from the one that I use. They're self storing on the side of the trailer and real easy to use.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Cool, thanks Argee. I can always use new ideas.


BTW looks like I will need to BUY some steel. I have about 30' of angle laying around, but it is WAY to thick. Much overkill. Some may end up in the tailgate/ramp though. But have to grab some angle for the frame. I REALY hate spending money.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Who you kidding*

You don't hate spending money. You just don't have any left after building that new house.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Who you kidding*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *You don't hate spending money. You just don't have any left after building that new house. *


BOY, you got that one right!!!! OMG I thought the baby was going to be costly. Nothing compaired to this darn house.

maybe I should have just moved into my shed.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well started back to work on the trailer. Adding some more steel to the frame to better support the sides, and the tailgate. Slow going, but I am making some headway. With a young baby in the house, it is hard to grab more then a few min. But I have got SOME done, so it's a start.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I still think the baby is more costly than the house.

Mind you I have twins:

Our weekly outlay for baby supplies:

Formula:$120
Diapers: $30
Baby Food: $50-60
Day Care: $300
Misc: $100 (diaper wipes, soap, clothes, Etc)


My Mortgage payment is only $700/month. 

I still wouldn't trade them for anything.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *I still think the baby is more costly than the house.
> 
> Mind you I have twins:
> ...


Well, I am about eaven with the baby/house thing. Day care is the REAL killer. Almost worth it just to stay home.


Oh and I am with you. Would not trade the little girl for all the world!!!!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

So Paul did you ever finish your trailer:question:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

LOL The trailer?? Well you know thats been kinda an issue for the last few weeks. 

Keep hearing "wish we had that trailer" "I need to pick something up" "when are you going to finish it?"

Well only thing is as I was working, I noticed two spring hangers are rusted, and the spring bushings are almost gone. SO.... I am looking at new springs, and hangers, and all the wood thats still needed, we are getting into some money. Trying to stall it, and turn the thinking into getting a new, stronger, trailer. About 6x10, or 6x12 would be nice. Something that can hold the mowers with the deck on, and strong enough to carry them, and maybe a yard of topsoil, mulch etc. 

I will keep you informed if I get one. I think she is starting to see my line of thinking.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well a new trailer just is not in the cards for now, and as I was cleaning the yard for winter, I tripped over the pile of brush that was my trailer project. 

Figured it was time to move her into the garage for some much needed work. Looks like the only thing I can use to pick up that brush hob I STILL have not gotten yet. 

Well after spending about 4 hours on it, and having everything go well, I got the frame done.   From looking at the trailer, and all the repairs I have made the last 2 or so years, my fab skills are getting MUCH better. I had to go over a few places I already did, and fix them a bit better. 

I started mounting the lights, and have to finish the wireing for them, plus make a plate bracket. I also have to pick up 6 more peiced of decking, and the flat bed part is done. Still have to worl on the sides, and tailgate, but at least the flatbed will get me my brush hog home. I am thinking of a way to make all the side panels removable. That way, it can be eather a flat deck, or a full sided trailer. Got to spend some thinking time on that one. And of corse I am MORE then open for ideas


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Speaking of trailer ideas!*

Does anyone have any ideas on a hay wagon from scratch....I bet spook has some plans on this one...


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Argee,
Are you looking for a full size hay wagon , or scaled down for a lawn tractor?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Argee,
> Are you looking for a full size hay wagon , or scaled down for a lawn tractor? *


Full sized to pull behind my 1715


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Tom,

Well I had got it already built into a trailer. This was about 7-8 years ago, and flat wore it out. The first few years it made weekly trips from Albany NY to Cape Con Mass. Has hauled tons of brush, and way more then its share of tractors. It will need a bit more time, but hope I can get it in a usefull shape, to last a few more years. I REALY need a new one, but hope to hold out for one that can hold my big tractor, and my car projects also. And if THAT happans I will still need to have a smaller one around for those small hauling needs. 


I did some shopping this week, and goot pretty much all I need to finish the deck. Picked up the rest of the decking boards, and hardwere to attach them, and some light hookups, and mis stuff. With luck she will be tagging behind my Bronco this weekend.  Going to look at an aircompressure this weekend, and would REALY like it to fowall me home.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Got the deck done. 

Started work on the frame work that will support the removable sides. I was going to hold off on that for now, but I am building tie down places into the front part of this frame, so wanted to get it done. Hitting up the hardwere store agean today. I have to find something to use as a tiedown for the rear, and have to see what they have, and get some ideas.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *
> 
> I am thinking of a way to make all the side panels removable. That way, it can be either a flat deck, or a full sided trailer. Got to spend some thinking time on that one. And of course I am MORE then open for ideas   *


Paul

When I rebuilt my trailer I ran into the same issue about flat deck vrs full side. A friend of mine suggested using square metal tubing (1 1/2" I think) cutting it to fit the outside rail of the frame and then using slightly smaller square tubing that would slide inside. I made 24" tall side making the smaller tubing 28" long so it would slide inside bigger tubing and welding collars around smaller tubing where I wanted it to stop. Then I was going to use plywood to bolt onto the smaller tubing but another friend suggested treated 5/4 boards run length wise and butted together to make the side. Stronger than plywood and already treated. I am still finishing some corner brackets to keep the corners tight but easily removed. The sides are very strong and easy to slide on and off. I put them on all 4 sides. Plus I use the bigger tubes as tie downs when in Flat bed form.

Sorry for rambling. I can post some pictures if anyone would like them.

Andy


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Post away!! 


I got the deck done yesterday. Came out nice. Better then I expected. Becouse of the design of the frame, I have no full perimater steel, so I am adding a ring of angle on top ot the wood, through bolted to the stringers. I included two tiedown points at the front corners of this frame, and one of the hod down bolts is dead center in front and I used an eye bolt. In the rear I put two eye bolts through the deck, directly through the main fraime rails. Nice setup and looks like it will work well. Hope to get some pictures this weekend.


----------

